
C++: Deleting destructors and virtual operator delete - ingve
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2015/c-deleting-destructors-and-virtual-operator-delete/
======
finnyspade
Why can't we just share a cool topic without expressing butthurt about the
popularity of js frameworks...

~~~
eliben
To be honest, that was just a (possibly lame) attempt at some satire and
humor. I don't have anything against JS programmers or frameworks. Hope I
didn't offend anyone :)

------
ursus_bonum
Oh look another C++ article about tricky, clever nonsense with no general
application at all.

~~~
EliRivers
On behalf of everyone else on the planet, I apologise that we don't all share
your exact tastes in everything. It must be really difficult, being you,
knowing exactly what the right amount of everything is but having to watch all
these other people go around with their own incorrect tastes and preferences.

In this case particularly, you simply couldn't be more right. I can't imagine
any kind of general use for a C++ compiler. It's about the most obscure,
wildly specific piece of arcana I've ever heard of.

~~~
ursus_bonum
OK, man. Chill out a little. I actually enjoyed the article, just not as much
as I like poking fun at C++.

Clearly I went too far, and I apologize to you and the rest of the planet.

